# So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren



## Koi-Uwe (24. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

wollten vorhin grad zum Essen fahren, dachte ich mir, schaust nochmal in den Teich. Hatte irgendwie ne Ahnung.
Da hat sich ein Koi zwischen 2 Steine eingeklemmt und war mit der Rückenflosse im Eis eingefroren, kam also nicht mehr weg.
Ich hab ihn dann befreit, aber er torkelte nur durchs Wasser. Also Wanne geholt, mit Wasser gefüllt (70 Liter), noch ein paar Eisschollen mit rein und den Koi ins Wohnzimmer gestellt. Das war um 16:00 Uhr, da hatte das Wasser 1 Grad, jetzt nach 7 Stunden sind es 3 Grad in der Wanne. 

Warum ist er ins Flache geschwommen ? Alle anderen stehen im tiefen Wasser.

Wenn er das überlebt darf er den rest des Winters im Warmen verbringen, im Aquarium.
Ich hab nur Angst das sich das Wasser zu schnell erwärmt.

Frohes Fest noch

Uwe


----------



## alexander1 (24. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

hallo utzoff
ich habe schon öfter gehört und gelesen das fische im eis einfrieren und in die flachwasserzone schwimmen.Woran das liegt weiss ich net.
grus alex


----------



## Redlisch (25. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Hiho,
wer steckt schon in den Fischen ...

Vorgestern hat es einen __ Gründling bei mir erwischt, ich habe ihn erst gefunden als ich ein Loch ins Eishacken wollte. Jetzt ist er sauber im Eis verpackt 

Da ich an dieser stelle das Eis nicht aufhacken will um nicht die Folie zu treffen, muss ich warten bis zum Tauwetter um ihn rauszuholen ...

Ich denke mal er war einfach auf Futtersuche.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Guten Morgen,
Wassertemperatur 7 Grad in der Wanne, dem Koi gehts Prima, er paddelt munter umher.

Aber eben habe ich schon wieder einen kleinen Koi im Teich gesehen der durch das Flachwasser schwimmt   


Uwe


----------



## Flash (25. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Heul..

Ich hab auch einen Verlust zu beklagen..

Einer meiner Kois ist dummerweise in den Skimmer geschwommen, warum weiß der Geier, der weiß bekanntlich alles..

Na ja zum Glück war ich gerade am Teich und konnte ihn am Sieb abfangen..
Hab den kleinen Racker wieder in den Teich gesetzt.. das bekam Ihm aber nicht gut ( kippte um ) .. so denn hab ich Ihn gefangen und in ein Becken gebracht.. derweilen habe ich mein innen Hälterungsbecken Startklar gemacht.. Dem Koi ging es da auch schon wesentlich besser.. nach angewöhnung an die bestehenden Temperaturen sollte er eigentlich nun bis zu nächsten Jahr dort überwintern .. leider fand ich Ihn heute morgen tot im Becken.. Wahr doch zu viel Stress für den Kleinen..

Nun ja an manchen Tagen verliert man, an anderen gewinnen halt andere.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Guten Morgen,
Wasser in der Wanne jetzt 15 Grad, dem Koi gehts gut. Ich denke heute Abend kann ich ihn umsetzen  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

wäre es möglich, dass die Fische die Suche nach Futter ins Flachwasser  treibt?  

Bisschen Sinkfutter könnte vielleicht helfen.  


Noch was: 
Bei 15°C würde ich es jetzt aber auch gut sein lassen. 
Ist eh schon ein heftiger Anstieg, den der Fisch in den nächsten Tagen erstmal verkraften muss. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Aber was soll ich machen, er muss ja ins Aquarium, da sind nun mal 21 Grad   


Heute liegen alle Kois im Teich auf dem Grund, so wie es sein soll. Winter-Sinkfutter hab ich zur Not da.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was soll ich machen, er muss ja ins Aquarium, da sind nun mal 21 Grad



tja hilft nix, dann muss er da wohl durch. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Erfolgreich umgesetzt   Alles andere wird sich zeigen. Aber er macht einen stabilen Eindruck.
Mehr konnt ich im Moment nicht für ihn tun.

Aber ich hab beschlossen mir ein grösseres Aquarium zu kaufen, kann ja immer wieder passieren.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Koiheini (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> wer steckt schon in den Fischen ...
> 
> Vorgestern hat es einen __ Gründling bei mir erwischt, ich habe ihn erst gefunden als ich ein Loch ins Eishacken wollte. Jetzt ist er sauber im Eis verpackt
> ...




moinsen 

BITTE KEINE LÖCHER INS EIS HACKEN --- die Fische geraten dadurch mächtig in Panik weil die Schallwellen massiv Ihr Seitenlinienorgan erreichen!!!!

Wenn Schon nen Loch gemacht werden muss ,bitte Heißes Wasser nehmen und auf die betroffene Stelle kippen . Besser noch ,rechtzeitig nen Belüfterstein im Teich plazieren.  

Wenn Fische nach oben schwimmen kann es auch an gebildeten Faulgasen am Bodengrund liegen. Altes Laub ,abgestorbene Pflanzenteile und der normale Mulm sind dann die Ursache. Im Sommer wird sowas schnell zersetzt aber im Winter machen die Bakterien auch etwas langsamer.


----------



## Mr Brain (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Halli Hallo !

Viele Fische schwimmen im Winter ins Flache, da sie die Nähe der Sonne suchen, besonders bei klarem Eis, wenn es also dann Plötzlich kalt wird frieren sie ein. Die Fische bleiben nur ständig unten, wenn es im Teich dunkel ist, d.h. er abgedeckt ist (Schneedecke oder andere). Jedoch sollte man stehts einen Belüfter angeschlossen haben der ein Loch im Teich freihält.

Mfg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: So was blödes - Koi am Eis Festgefroren*

Belüftungspumpe läuft natürlich durch, mit 4 Ausgängen.

Dem Koi geht es übrigens Prima, er musste allerdings umziehen, dass Aquarium war im Sichtlich zu klein.
Ein Nachbar hat ja ein 500 Liter Teich im Wohnzimmer mit eine überdemensionierten Filteranlage dahinter  

Dafür hab ich seine beiden Schleierschwänze bekommen, das klappt jetzt Wunderbar.
So hatten alle was davon  

Gruss
Uwe


----------

